# 2004 NISSAN SENTRA 1.8L ISSUES!



## treymyers1124 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey there!
I am looking for some help with a couple issues I'm having with my 2004 Sentra (1.8L).
When I'm driving, some days, I have no real issues with it. However, 9 times out of 10 the whole car just bucks really deep (you could make a milkshake just sitting in the thing) and there is absolutely no pick-up. I live in the Midwest, so everything is extremely flat, no hills to worry about. It has a ton of difficulty doing anything over 40 comfortably (sometimes even just 35). In addition to this, my check engine light has been on and when my friend read it, it came back as "Cylinder 1 Misfire". As of recent, the light just blinks now when it is having the bucking issue. 
Secondly, I am having an issue with my gas tank or something. When I take the cap out, it makes this hissing sound like its releasing a ton of air/pressure, and then it takes me forever to pump the gas. It clicks off every few cents and sometimes spits back out at me. 
If anyone can help lead me in the right directions, that would be excellent. Thanks.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

have you pulled any codes? thinking cam/crank sensor. alot of pressure (gas cap) I would check the vent control valve on the evap canister (behind lt rr tire) couple of thoughts anyway


----------



## thedarkprince98 (Jun 27, 2020)

treymyers1124 said:


> Hey there!
> I am looking for some help with a couple issues I'm having with my 2004 Sentra (1.8L).
> When I'm driving, some days, I have no real issues with it. However, 9 times out of 10 the whole car just bucks really deep (you could make a milkshake just sitting in the thing) and there is absolutely no pick-up. I live in the Midwest, so everything is extremely flat, no hills to worry about. It has a ton of difficulty doing anything over 40 comfortably (sometimes even just 35). In addition to this, my check engine light has been on and when my friend read it, it came back as "Cylinder 1 Misfire". As of recent, the light just blinks now when it is having the bucking issue.
> Secondly, I am having an issue with my gas tank or something. When I take the cap out, it makes this hissing sound like its releasing a ton of air/pressure, and then it takes me forever to pump the gas. It clicks off every few cents and sometimes spits back out at me.
> If anyone can help lead me in the right directions, that would be excellent. Thanks.





treymyers1124 said:


> Hey there!
> I am looking for some help with a couple issues I'm having with my 2004 Sentra (1.8L).
> When I'm driving, some days, I have no real issues with it. However, 9 times out of 10 the whole car just bucks really deep (you could make a milkshake just sitting in the thing) and there is absolutely no pick-up. I live in the Midwest, so everything is extremely flat, no hills to worry about. It has a ton of difficulty doing anything over 40 comfortably (sometimes even just 35). In addition to this, my check engine light has been on and when my friend read it, it came back as "Cylinder 1 Misfire". As of recent, the light just blinks now when it is having the bucking issue.
> Secondly, I am having an issue with my gas tank or something. When I take the cap out, it makes this hissing sound like its releasing a ton of air/pressure, and then it takes me forever to pump the gas. It clicks off every few cents and sometimes spits back out at me.
> If anyone can help lead me in the right directions, that would be excellent. Thanks.


I've had that problem too try changing all 4 ignition coils "at the same time" rather than overtime because the stress of the new ones can wear the old ones. If the problem still occurs it's probably the spark plugs, fuel injectors or fuel pump. But, 70% of the time the main culprit is the ignition coils.


----------



## thedarkprince98 (Jun 27, 2020)

Also if the ignition coils are hard to come out("if the long piece gets disconnected from the harness connector") or stuck to the spark plugs. From the hell I went through just save yourself the trouble and use needle nose pliers to pull them out by slowly but gradually twisting and pulling on it. Be careful because those things are a bit more fragile than they seem.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

My money would be on a bad #1 ignition coil and a stuck closed, evap vent control valve. Remove the vent control valve and try blowing through it; if you can't, replace the valve. As already mentioned, there are several things that can cause the #1 misfire besides the coil pack; one possibility not mentioned is a bad head gasket, but that's jumping the gun! A failed spark plug tube seal allowing oil to leak in can also cause the misfire and would be evidenced by oil on the coil boot.


----------

